# Any Suggestions for Wildwood NJ???



## tfh13 (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to spend a long weekend in Wildwood NJ from Thursday August 28 to Sunday August 31. I'm thinking it is for 2 or 3 adults and 4 teenagers. Do you have any suggestions for me? It doesn't have to be a timeshare as I think there aren't any there anyhow but any thoughts on nice but reasonable places that can accommodate my group would be appreciated. Thank you. -Ted


----------



## sernow (Jul 1, 2008)

I would look at renting a condo off of a site like VRBO.com. They built way too many condos in the Wildwoods during the boom, a lot of people expected to flip them for a bundle and are instead under water. Just go down the list and offer only what you want to pay as the prices are definitely negotiable.

By the way, you realize that weekend is Labor Day weekend, right? Have you ever been to Wildwood?


----------



## markel (Jul 2, 2008)

They built way too many condos in the Wildwoods during the boom, a lot of people expected to flip them for a bundle and are instead under water. Just go down the list and offer only what you want to pay as the prices are definitely negotiable.

sernow,

We just returned on Monday from Wildwood.  Beach Blast soccer tournament weekend.  As always a great time !!  You are exactly right about the condo situation.  They are everywhere and from what I saw, MANY were unoccupied.  I vacationed in Wildwood every year for the first 30 years of my life (of course I don't remember the first few times !!), started doing other things for the following 8 years until returning for the Beach Blast in June 2007. I couldn't believe how things off of the boardwalk had changed.  They tore down alot of mom & pop motels to build these condos. Looks completely different now.  

tfh13-- I agree. Try vrbo.com or vacationrentals.com and make offers.  I've done this for trips out west or to FL when not staying at timeshares.  I've always requested rates and have negotiated all the way to the end.  Good Luck !!!

Mark


----------



## tfh13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent advice. I will try to squeeze in some investigative work while I'm on vacation here in Virginia Beach. Are you suggesting it might be a little 'wild' in Wildwood on Labor Day weekend?  We'll take our chances. -T


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 5, 2008)

While I agree with the above statements that WW is over developed, the occupancy rate is very high this year. A lot of people are opting to stay closer to home and just drive to the shore. I have a condo in North Wildwood and all the rental companies are saying this is a banner year for them.

Also, you may have a tough time renting the period you are requesting as most owners rent on a weekly basis, Saturday to Saturday. I would think you would have a better chance by inquiring about units that are still available 2 weeks prior.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 5, 2008)

steve has a good point.  Many owners will want the whole week rented.  I have had good luck on vrbo.com by waiting until closer to my date of travel and then I have pretty good negotiating power.  I have definitely paid less than what they were asking for although it wasn't for a holiday weekend.

Janna


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 5, 2008)

If you have no luck renting for less than a week and need to go hotel/motel route check out Montego Bay.  We stayed there a couple of yrs ago.  They have 1 and 2bdrm units with kitchen and in quiter end of Wildwood. Beach front and at the time was clean. I know things can change but at the time we were very happy- had two kids and  my elderly parents with us- were able to get 2 units close to each other.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 5, 2008)

A room that will sleep 6 at Montego Bay will cost you $429 a night during that time. Their cheepest room is $245 a night which only sleeps 4. It is a nice place, somewhat dated (like all hotels in WW) right on the water with both an indoor and outdoor pool. The indoor pool also has a big slide.

I would think you could do better on VRBO. I just think you may have some trouble locking something up now. About 2-3 weeks before checking in, owners with unrented units will be more willing to split up the week.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just there, and stayed at the Wyndam Skyline tower, and we drove there for 1 day and had a great time.  It wasn't too far for us to drive and the Wyndam Skyline was right beside the beach and steel pier so we had a blast.  Just another alternative...


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 9, 2008)

Didn't realize Montego  went up that much in price- thanks for the info-would have called for next yr's trip and been really shocked.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2008)

There are many areas near Wildwood that might be cheaper like Ocean City (which has a fun boardwalk). Cape May is gorgeous. Have fun!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2008)

*6 Flags 6*

Isn't _Six Flags Over New Jersey_ up that way somewhere ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sernow (Jul 10, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Isn't _Six Flags Over New Jersey_ up that way somewhere ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


 

It's in Jackson, NJ, which would be a long drive (2+ hours) from Wildwood.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 10, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Isn't _Six Flags Over New Jersey_ up that way somewhere ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




It would be close to 2 hours from Wildwood to Six Flags Great Adventure.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 11, 2008)

*Wildwood or Wildwood Crest*

I think that the Crest is the place to stay with a family.  BEAUTIFUL wide clean beach and 50's style hotel and motels.  It is a short drive to the activity of wildwood proper.

We used to live fairly close to Jackson TWP.  Back in the day, the 70's,  it was surely NO MORE than a two hour drive between the Crest and the park.  I don't know what the traffic is like now.  We used to take the back roads through beautiful farm country.  I don't remember the route anymore.  I think a day at the park is viable.


----------



## Transit (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheese steaks and Itailan combos from Russos.


----------

